# Presentations!



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

There's probably like a million threads on this, but lets start another one yay.

I guess everyone here hates presentations or speeches right? i do too. 

I gave a ten minute presentation with powerpoint slides today...grr im glad its over!

I got a bit nervous because i wasnt that confident about what i was talking about and i stumbled over my words a bit...the worse thing is looking like your nervous...like i really dont want to look like im nervous. It went ok I suppose. Then i had to answer a couple of questions at the end of it...this is the worse thing ever...answering things on the spot like that in front of a class. I had trouble answering one of the questions and stumbled over my words again...so i was a bit embarrassed with the presentation in general...i just wish i was a better talker!

Anyway, has anyone ever given a presentation that went really well? like I always visualise them going well and then they don't it sux.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Answering questions on the spot is def. the hardest thing. Last time I had to do it, I simply let the rest of my group handle them. I felt so bad for not contributing; somehow we ended up with a good grade.
Anyway, congrats on completing the presentation and atleast attempting the questions. I am sure it will get easier with practice.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Franky said:


> There's probably like a million threads on this, but lets start another one yay.
> 
> I guess everyone here hates presentations or speeches right? i do too.
> 
> ...


don't beat your self up because it wasn't perfect. Atleast you had to guts to get up there and do it...some ppl would just drop the class ;xxx ::coughs::me::coughs:: lol. .. but GrEAT JOB!!


----------



## summerfun09 (May 19, 2009)

ohhhh I used to hate presentations in school. I haven't done one in quite some time and I think if I were to right now I'd pass out lol. Power point presenatations were much easier bcuz the lights are off and everyone is focused on the powerpoint. I dont even wanna picture myself standing in front of a class with all eyes on me cuz that alone makes me wanna pass out lol. Its good that you got through it though.


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Franky said:


> Anyway, has anyone ever given a presentation that went really well? like I always visualise them going well and then they don't it sux.


My last group presentation went well, despite the fact we only had three weeks to research it, create a recommendation, and put the presentation together. I treat presentations as part of being a business professional, which helps reduce the anxiety I feel over them. Questions are the hardest part of the presentation, especially interrupting questions you get in the middle of explaining something during the presentation.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I noticed that I'm more nervous right before the presentation than after I start. I know I still look nervous but I'm starting not to care about that anymore because I usually get good grades on them. For questions, I panic most of the time and don't give good answers.


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

Presentations are difficult. Unfortunately I have to do them fairly often as they are part of my field. They have gotten easier over the years. 10 years ago I shook uncontrollably when giving a presentation. Overtime that seemed to just fade away, but I still get nervous, stress for days, and over prepare anytime I have to give a speech. I am a teaching assistant for a graduate class this semester and it is racking my nerves because I have to answer the students' questions ad hoc.


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

ARRRRRGH, presentations are the worst... b4 a presentation i go through an emotional and physical breakdown... i lose my appetite, heart beats FAAST, get shakey... i literally feel like i'm gonna die. Usually when i present, i start out ok... but after like 1-2 minutes , i start losing it ... i start mumbling and turning red all of a sudden.... sucks

Going to take a speech class next year even though it's not required for high school graduation.. i realllly wanna get rid of the fear.

I personally think question are ok.... IMO it's not hard to tell people that you don't know the answer since I always say "idunno" to everyone. lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I find powerpoint presentations easier but it would depend on what type of presentation you give because you can look and read off the board rather than look at the audience which I don't feel as nervous doing.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

turingmachine said:


> Presentations are difficult. Unfortunately I have to do them fairly often as they are part of my field. They have gotten easier over the years. 10 years ago I shook uncontrollably when giving a presentation. Overtime that seemed to just fade away, but I still get nervous, stress for days, and over prepare anytime I have to give a speech. I am a teaching assistant for a graduate class this semester and it is racking my nerves because I have to answer the students' questions ad hoc.


I had to do a lot of presentations in school, and the more I did them the easier they were. It's not like I wasn't nervous at all, I was just numb to the feeling (though this may have also been due to school beating my soul into submission). Now though, I rarely do them, and all the anxiety and nervousness is back.

Though I did have a pretty good one last week. No disasters, so that counts as good, right?


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate presentations, im looking at my timetable right now and there's so many coming up for next month. It's gonna be a tough month but i know getting through it is gonna be worthwhile.


----------



## AndrewN (Jun 21, 2009)

Presentations are just terrible. The best one I ever did I accidentally drank too much before and ended up wasted for it at like 930 in the morning. It's pretty foggy, but i remember the prof agreeing with me at one point then i made a sex joke because of a power point image.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My best presentation was a French presentation on relative pronouns and futur simple. I was really kind of intoxicated on klonopin (I'd only been taking it for a week or so). I wound up making jokes and even taught the class "Alouette" (a French song I was taught in like the 3rd grade and somehow never forgot). I seriously might as well have been drunk, it's so out of character for me.


----------

